# Noob here. :) Is it realistic to pay $300-$400 for a Golden?



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

I am not a breeder and I dont live anywhere near Chicago but I wanted to say welcome!! Hunting for a new family memebr can take FOREVER!!! My personal observation on prices is that the back yard breeders tend to sell for the lower price ranges, but you may end up paying more becasue of health problems later on... When you buy from a good breeder you get a health certificate and have less chances of cancer, hip problems etc... We paid about $1000 for Maximus and rescued Leonidas as a puppy! Both are wonderful dogs!! 

Anyway, I know I am not much help, and there are many breeders and more experienced golden owners here who will be of more help I am sure!! Congrats on the decision to get a golden!!!


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

we bought layla from a breeder for 350. came with health certs, shots, and wormed just like the rest of her siblings. it all depends on where you look; we searched forever.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Do you have any Golden rescue's near you? One of them would love to adopt you!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi and welcome!

I just want to clarify something. All rescue dogs are not TLC cases. You can find a lot of really nice dogs in rescue. If you adopt, you get the benefit of a fully vetting dog who has lived in a foster home. That foster home will have worked on any "issues" that dog might have. Though most of them are baggage free because they are goldens! I personally have fostered over 40 dogs/puppies and the only "problem" I had come across was cat aggression in 3 of them. None of them had issues with humans at all.


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

We are paying a lot more than 300-400 dollars. To me its worth it if you find the right breeder. But I agree a rescue golden would really amazing. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Welcome to the group! $1200 - $2000 may sound like alot of $$ at first but when you think of the long term benefits of purchasing a healthy puppy from a great breeder, the cost is well worth the expense. Good luck with your search.


----------



## KCN (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,
My experience is an extreme case, but I learned the hard way. We paid $550.00 for our Golden from a backyard breeder. We lost her 2 months ago to cancer. She was 2 years, 10 months old. After all of our medical expenses, we were in it for well over $3000.00, and lost the love of our life It may have been a coincidence or bad luck, or poor breeding practices, but this time I will pay more for a puppy who has been bred responsibly. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Contact the Golden Retriever Club of America for a breeder near you. Make sure they do all health clearances (check out our puppy section) yes, puppies can be $1200. 
My dogs were $700 but that was 10 and 6 years ago. There are some great breeders in Illinois. Doolin is somewhere close to you, Wisconsin and Iowa have some good breeders also.
Do alot of reading here and find some good GR books.
Welcome and Congrats. Goldens are the best!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I've always been pro-rescue and there are a couple in the Chicago area: As Good as Gold http://asgoodasgold.org/ is one of them. 

However, after just adopting the most perfect 5 year old (Flirty) from a wonderful breeder who is very dedicated to the Golden breed, I can say with confidence that a good breeder is worth the effort searching for. He's on this list: Doolin Goldens and he's just north of Rockford. look him up! He's got pups right now. Just visiting with him and seeing his dogs made me confident in his dedication to the breed. 

I've never had a puppy mostly because I work all day and take the easy way out with the housebreaking and the dog I just adopted from Doolin (Mac), is my third adult dog and it's great to know her history. 

I'm sure you will get a lot of opinions on the Forum here, but that's good, gives you more to consider and you're doing the right thing by researching instead of heading to a pet store to buy your dog.

Good luck, keep us posted on your search and WELCOME ! ! !


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the board... you're in a great place to gather information. I am a stay at home mom, we have girls ages 3,7 & 12 and I am in the same spot, basically, as you are. I would like to foster/rescue in the future when my kids are older or gone, but right now I am much more comfortable with having a dog in my home that I start. I can see it's parents, know the family health history, know the dog's complete experiences etc. I also will be working very hard on training my dog and giving him the foundation to make him a family member who is ultimately a fun, giving dog. Temperament is the #1 consideration.... Plus, it's ok to want a puppy.... there is nothing sweeter in the world than a baby golden, check out some of the puppy photos 

We had our golden, Baxter, for 10 years and he had to be put to sleep in October. I am someone who needs to have a dog in the house and I started searching for a puppy pretty quickly. I can't stress to you enough to take your time and not jump into the first thing you see. I have a deposit on a puppy who can come home with us January 4 (I am so excited) but even now, I continue to look around and see litters that look very promising.

Please check out the board here that has info on finding the right breeder. I agree 100% with the idea that you (usually) will get what you pay for. There are exceptions to every rule, but having young kids, temperament is everything for you all, as it is for me. A person who loves the breed and knows her dogs will put months of thought and consideration to the right breeding and that's who you want to be dealing with. 

There is a breakdown of how much it costs to raise a litter of puppies from conception to 8 weeks on the breeder board. It is not cheap, at all. It is worth every penny to me to have a breeder spend tons of time with her one litter, do extensive personality evaluations from ages 5 - 7 weeks and then sell me the puppy that she thinks would be best suited for my noisy, busy home environment. 

No, there are no guarantees for anything in life, but as folks here have discussed over and over, it is smart to do your homework and maybe you are at least stacking the deck in your favor for a long life with a happy, healthy dog who is perfect for your family.

My last point is to consider what you want from this dog.... love, affection, companionship and an on-going lesson for your kids on the responsibility human beings have to care for and keep the animals God has entrusted to us (among other things.) I hope to have my new puppy for a good 10 to 12 years... Looking at him as a long term investment, I spread his cost out over that time and think that $150 a year invested in a family member is very reasonable. 

Just my input (probably more than you really wanted) but I have really put a lot of consideration into this and had to explain to my husband why spending over a thousand dollars on a dog in this economy made sense. I wish you all luck and will be so interested to hear how your adventure progresses!

p.s. Breeders referrring each other is a great way to get started. Most of the good ones will at least know of each other and you have a good shot of at least getting an ethical person. Also, find one who pursues hobbies with his or her dogs, therapy work, obedience etc. That let's you know they are truly serious about knowing the breed. Also, the good ones will generally have a wait list for their babies.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think that it would be very hard to get a Golden for $300-$400 whose parents have all the required clearances-OFA/PennHip for hips, OFA for elbows, an annual eye check by a veterinary opthamologist and a heart clearance from a cardiologist.

If that's your budget, I would check into the rescue groups though. As noted before, they vet the dogs, most of them use foster homes and rescues range in age from very young pups to teenagers and young adults to seniors.

Now, I do think that $2000 is awfully high! I would expect around $1000-$1500 in your area. I am in northcentral Wisconsin and most well-bred puppies up here are in the $800-$1000 range. Prices do vary depending on geography, with prices in the major cities being higher than prices in the more rural areas.

And I second Doolin as a great breeder  Mac's website is www.doolingoldens.com

Also, Nalyn's Goldens just south of Madison has puppies available too www.nalynsgoldens.com

And there is great information on the Golden Retriever Club of America site www.grca.org


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have three rescues and all are extremely wonderful with my 8 month old son!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

xray328 said:


> If we get a puppy, do we have to pay $1200+?
> 
> I've been searching for local breeders, but there's no prices. And the couple I have found are asking up to $2000.
> 
> ...


Generally speaking puppy prices vary by Breed and Location. More common Breeds like the Labrador are often less expensive. (supply and demand)

Golden puppies can become very expensive if you aren't careful, so do a little homework prior to searching for breeders. Check the GRCA (Golden Retriver Club of America) Website for information about how to look fo a nice puppy. 

Generally speaking, any breeder worth his/her salt will have completed health screening exams for at minimum Hip, Elbows, Eyes and Heart. These are the minimum, if they haven't completed these, walk away. 

The breeder should also be involved with some type of organized activity with their dogs. Believe it or not it takes some education and experience to train ones eye to see the faults or shortcomings in a particular dog(s) (No dog is perfect). The best place to get that experience is in organized activities and events where lots of dogs are present, working and viewable. If a breeder is not involved in some type of activity, walk away because they're lacking necessary experience critical to making sound educated decisions. 

Don't fall prey to clever marketing gimicks. The popular one right now is the "Rare White Golden" or here on the west side of the big pond, the "Rare English Creme Golden". They aren't rare and you shouldn't be paying an inflated price for one. 

Price of a Puppy
Most Breeders with any sense of ethics at all, base the price on the records, performance and health, of the parents and ancestors in the pedigree. A puppy whose parents and ancestors show outstanding performance, superior health and longevity, generation after generation, are going to demand a higher price than one whose ancestors lack those qualities. Most breeders that make the effort to make sound decisions and do things right will charge from around $800 to $2000 for a puppy. (I have seen puppies as expensive as $4,000, so they can get very expensive for the serious competitor.)

You may see pups advertised for less than $800, but you should be asking "Why" is the price lower. What shortcuts did they take? Is there a warranty if something doesn't go as planned? Is the pup defective (mismark, bite, etc.) in some manner? 

A pup with allergies or orthopedic problems will get very expensive, very quickly, so while a $300 puppy may look good up front, the cost of ownership may be much higher over the long run. Ask lots of questions.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I just want to say welcome to the forum!! Oh, and WOW, you have been given such a wealth of advice!! We have really knowledgeable forum members here, you came to the right place.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

May be a noob question, but a reasonable one to ask... 

Please note that there are lots of breeders out there that ride the coat tails of reputable breeders. They charge the same price or even more....and don't do clearances and/or are not involved in dog events.... So just because you see a $1,200.00 price tag and a pretty website....dont get taken for a ride.... research!

To your first question....I fully expect that you will be hard pressed to find a well-bred Golden puppy for 300-400 dollars. You will surely find a nice dog or even puppy from rescue....

Read the forum often  ....you will see the good the bad and the ugly about the breed...You will see the hours that go into training, exercise.....the dollars spent on vetting, the time spent grooming....

Spend the time....save your pennies, do the research and invest the energy now....you wont regret it.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You have started on the right foot - asking questions! I first came to this forum when we started looking for a pup. I was given a ton of information, and after searching for quite awhile found our Tucker, for about $1000. We ended up with a great dog, and a new friend - the breeder. You will find that a good breeder knows where all of their pups are, and how they are doing. They will be there 24/7 for the life of the dog, to answer questions, provide advice, etc. Make sure you visit a couple of breeders and meet their dogs. You will be surprised how different the dogs can be- even noticeable to the noobie! We met about 7 dogs at Tucker's breeder, we met his mom, grandmom, and dogs from his mom's previous litters, so we got a really good idea of the temperment of her dogs. The best thing we did was involve our kids in the process. They knew that it wasn't going to be an instant gratification type of thing. In our case, the pups were not even born when we first visited the breeder. The breeder sent us pictures along the way, and we went to visit them at 6 weeks, and they took off from school to pick up Tucker when it was time for him to come home. It was really a great family experience. Good luck on your search!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Swampcollie gave you some good advice. When I bought my Golden 9 years ago, I just answered an ad in the paper. Paid $250 from a 'backyard' breeder. And they were very nice people, the guy had a college degree, good job, and a very nice home.(not some ******* as sometimes associated with a backyard breeder) This pup came from the 2nd litter of his female golden. Good references from the first litter. But other than akc registration papers, I didn't get a health guarantee. Didn't expect one for that price. She lived to be 8.5 years of age and died from megaesophagus/phenomena. Poor genetics? Possibly, don't really know. But she was a great pet and glad I had her. But no doubt, much higher risk factor with a backyard breeder.

If cost is a concern, I would look into a rescue group. You can get some great goldens at a decent price. And they need a home. I just got a rescue lab mix and couldn't be more pleased. 

Best of luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Our first golden was a retired breeder from a backyard breeder cost $300. Her conformation was not great, but she was a sweet, loving dog. She died last June at age 10 from cancer. Our current goldens came from shelters and they are wonderful, healthy dogs. We searched for several months to find them. They cost $90 - $175.

Jenna, the pictures of your rescue goldens and Ian are precious!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

In my experience, Goldens with full clearances are at least $700, but anything over about $1800 is liable to either be a scam or a highly rarified show breeder.

As people have said, having full clearances may drive up the upfront cost of the puppy, but they more than pay for themselves in the long run by lowering the chances of expensive (and painful) health problems in the long run.

That $500 difference in the upfront cost of the dog could easily pay for itself ten times over if the dog has just one of the preventable health conditions that clearances help lower the chances of.

Make sure a potential puppy's parents have the big four clearances as a bare minimum: heart, eyes, elbows, and hips. Make sure those clearances are done through the real agencies (CERF, OFA, etc.) rather than just by the local vet. It's a cost-effective choice, not to mention it's infinitely more ethical to put money towards a litter that has the best possible chance of a happy, healthy life.


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the wonderful input.

After reading everyone's thought/comments I think we should just save up the $1000-$1200 and get with a good breeder. I've never paid half price and have it turn out well in the end. Not that it can't be done (since several of you have done it) but it's just not my luck. And since this is going to be a long term commitment I'd much rather do it right than have regrets later on. 

In the mean time I'll keep my eye out for a rescue. 

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think you have made the right decision. It does take a fair amount of research but I'm sure you will find the golden of you dreams. 

Oh.. almost forgot.. WELCOME to the forum. :



xray328 said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful input.
> 
> After reading everyone's thought/comments I think we should just save up the $1000-$1200 and get with a good breeder. I've never paid half price and have it turn out well in the end. Not that it can't be done (since several of you have done it) but it's just not my luck. And since this is going to be a long term commitment I'd much rather do it right than have regrets later on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

OUr 1st Golden was $350-$400 (about 11 years ago) but while she was the sweetest dog any one could want, she had multiple health problems. This time I decided to do a lot more research on breeders before choosing one. This time, $1100 for each of my my recent puppies. 
In the long run I am hoping that the added research & cost now will save me a lot of money in vet bills later. To get a dog for $300-400 there is a good chance you will not get one who has had hip, elbow, eye & heart clearances. To have a hip or elbow done you are looking at about $2000 or more. (you can see from other posts the going rate) Our 1st dog went blind & had a history of seizures and cancer. A good breeder will charge more because hopefully they are giving their dogs better care and clearances.
Good luck, your kids will absolutely love a Golden.


----------



## Chad (Apr 22, 2009)

Our Golden was a humane society rescue. He was picked up as a stray and came fully trained. We've had no issues at all. Great rescues are out there.


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

I bought my (unregistered) Golden from a farm for $100.00. Yes he does have some medical issues, (seizures, arthritis and Thyroid issues) after 13 years it is still the best $100.00 I ever spent!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, $1,000 or more is not unusual for a pup with good health clearances.
And $200-$300 is a fair price for a rescue. We specifically wanted an older dog this time and adopted Farley from a shelter in Massachusetts. He's beautifully trained, has some minor health issues, is now 8 years old, and we wouldn't change a thing. Good luck to you, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## lynnzieandme (Sep 27, 2009)

hey

i played $700 for my akc puppy was ur puppy a akc puppy?
if it is then u got a amazing deal


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Our dog Brooks, who is 4 1/2 years old, was a present to my son from a "then" girlfriend. I don't know anything about the breeder, but did check out the pedigree and found that a few generations back there were really good dogs in the line, but in the last 3 generations, no champions at all---so probably a BYB. He cost $250.
That said, Brooks has always had excellent health (has had no allergies or other medical conditions, no fears or weird behaviors) and has a sublime disposition. I think he is a magnificent specimen of a GR---but then I am not objective!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

xray328 said:


> Hello everyone. Noob here. :wavey:
> 
> So that's where I'm at...now on to my question...
> 
> ...


 
Erm... I paid about $350.00 if I recall correctly in *1988* for my first Golden. While you might find one in that price range from a back yard breeder, you may end up paying more to the Vet in the long run. 

I really don't know what they run in your area but here in NJ they are anywhere from $1,500-2,000. or more from a reputable breeder. 

My advice would be to start saving $200.00 a month and do a bit of research for a good breeder. By the time you will have saved enough, you'll probably have found the breeder you want. 

Best wishes!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I've definitely found at least two great breeders in New England who sell at around $1000 and have multigenerational clearances, compete with their dogs, and follow every ethical guideline to the letter or more.

I know some of the bigger names go for $1500 or more, but there are definitely a bunch of very serious hobbyists who sell around $1000.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I was reading back through this thread and I notice that people often say if you want to pay less for a dog, rescue is the way to go. I have to add that rescue dogs have no known history, so that dog could end up being just as expensive (healthwise) as any dog purchased from a BYB---as while some rescues could be well bred dogs that somehow ended up in a shelter, most likely the dogs ARE a result of BYB or pet store breeding (because dogs from reputable breeders would be taken back by the breeder if the owner could not keep the dog)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

But rescues are vetted, so if you are getting an adult or an older puppy, you should have a good idea of any serious health issues. Also, most of them spend some time with their foster families, so food issues, temperament, etc. are not an unknown quantity.

As for puppies from a rescue, true that they may have health issues in the future but you are not supporting a bad breeder when you get a puppy from rescue and you are not paying an ungodly amount of money for an unknown background.

And I can't speak for all foster families, but I know that my friend Lori is treating those Lab babies from the shelter as if they were one of her own litters, with play time on the baby agility equipment, lots of socialization, grooming, etc.


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

mine is $900 and yes it's normal if its $2000 - $1200 etc


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> But rescues are vetted, so if you are getting an adult or an older puppy, you should have a good idea of any serious health issues. Also, most of them spend some time with their foster families, so food issues, temperament, etc. are not an unknown quantity.
> 
> As for puppies from a rescue, true that they may have health issues in the future but you are not supporting a bad breeder when you get a puppy from rescue and you are not paying an ungodly amount of money for an unknown background.
> 
> And I can't speak for all foster families, but I know that my friend Lori is treating those Lab babies from the shelter as if they were one of her own litters, with play time on the baby agility equipment, lots of socialization, grooming, etc.


Thank you! You said that really well.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think a rescue dog would be awesome. I know for sure that if I get a second golden, it will be a rescue, although with Flora's issues around dogs that might not happen. 

I am from the Chicago area... while I went with a different breeder, the owner of Argo Goldens (cannot remember her name) was so informative, friendly, and just as nice as can be. The cost for one of her puppies was $1500, which at the time I was like, "Omg so much!" but after paying $1700 for surgery on my own puppy, doesn't seem so much anymore. In reality, 1500 is fairly high, but it's not unheard of.


----------



## RussellsMom (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought Russell from a local breeder. I live in Southern California. Which might I say everything costs a fortune. LOL. I paid $400.00 for Russ. I picked him out of a litter of 3 girls and 3 boys. He was the first one to jump in my lap and show me love. He had his first shots and deworming. I also met both of his parents on site. For what it is worth you could always place an ad on craigslist. I would even be willing to go a state over to get a better price. Do some research online. You will have this animal for many years, it is worth a road trip Hope this helps. Barbara-


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

RussellsMom said:


> I would even be willing to go a state over to get a better price. Do some research online. You will have this animal for many years, it is worth a road tripQUOTE]
> 
> Be careful with this! A lower price does not indicate a better quality animal, could be quite the opposite in fact. In this area (Ohio), good quality pet puppies range from $1000-$1500. I have searched high and low for clients (at work) for good quality, lower priced golden puppies, and they just don't exist. However, I agree, rescue could be an excellent place to look. Or perhaps a show breeder (or agility for that matter) has an older pup/dog that they had kept that isn't quite fitting the bill for that particular venue.  They may also placing an older dog at a lower cost.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

You are far better off getting a well bred dog, which should cost a lot more than $400. However, the vet bills, training and supplies are the same no matter where you get your dog, mainly vet bills of course, so it pays to get that better start. Or a rescue, rather than supporting a byb and risking things. You can make it an educational thing for the family though too, explain the clearances and so on, go to shows/trials to see the possible future parents...

I'm sure people on here would be able to suggest good breeders in your area, I suggest talking to at least five to compare, even if you feel like the first one is 'perfect'. Look through breed clubs for ACTIVE members who happen to breed, rather than online classifieds for people who just breed two dogs and sell pups. Going for the lowest price isn't the best option on a live animal!

Lana


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I had a puppy savings account while preparing to get a new puppy. I was prepared to pay between $1200 to $1800. But I ended up spending under $1000. That was not at all a factor in me picking that litter, I would have paid much more. I pretty much only look at performance breeders, but I have found quite a few very respectable ones that charge less than a thousand.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> But rescues are vetted, so if you are getting an adult or an older puppy, you should have a good idea of any serious health issues. Also, most of them spend some time with their foster families, so food issues, temperament, etc. are not an unknown quantity.
> 
> As for puppies from a rescue, true that they may have health issues in the future but you are not supporting a bad breeder when you get a puppy from rescue and you are not paying an ungodly amount of money for an unknown background.
> 
> And I can't speak for all foster families, but I know that my friend Lori is treating those Lab babies from the shelter as if they were one of her own litters, with play time on the baby agility equipment, lots of socialization, grooming, etc.


Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

We got Morgan as a puppy from a rescue and I don't know that I could go any other way. I hate that there are so many dogs that need a good home. She does have health issues, we are dealing with allergies. I went ahead and bought pet insurance in case there are big ticket issues in the future.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I paid $150.00 for Reno back in 2000 from a BYB. He is 9 years old now and still going strong...we have been lucky with him as other than his annual check ups, we've been to the vet twice with him ....once for an ear infection and once when he cut his paw on piece of glass. Like one of the other posters said...the best $150.00 we ever spent!!! He is a wonderful dog.....

I'm not sure if we'll get another dog once the ones we have go to the Bridge but if we did, I will be looking for a puppy from a reputable breeder or a rescue dog.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jan 14, 2010)

Today I spent $400 for an 8 week old pup, No champion lines but is AKC and healthy, she had her first shots and all her papers.


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

We left a deposit with Doolin today for one of his girls. We're going the trained companion route and won't pick her up until June. It's gonna be a long four months...


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

She is adorable but I don't know how you left her there.... I could never have done that. June is sooooo far away.....


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

I didn't have a choice unfortunately. He has three girls left and is moving one of the three forward in the breeding process, but isn't making that decision until they are 6 months old. It's a win/win because he has time to make the decision and we get a wonderful trained pup (6 months old...but still a pup). We had a wonderful time with him and the girls today, we can't wait to make one of the girls a part of our family.

Much thanks go out to those that referred him to us!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so jealous. Those pups are extra special to us here on the forum. You better stick around and keep posting pictures of her. Just think, you get to miss potty training. LOL She is beautiful.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! My Ace is a full sibling to whichever girl you take. I have met all three of them and you won't be disappointed with any of them. They are ADORABLE! And such beautiful, easy puppies. I hope we are able to meet up with you once you take your girl home this summer. She will be worth the wait!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats on the puppy! I think you'll be very happy with Doolin's puppy. Can't wait to see pictures come June. It will be a long wait but very well worth it.


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

how exciting! many congrats and welcome!


----------



## golden dexter (Oct 14, 2009)

Rescuing is especially important now because so many people are losing their homes and giving up great family dogs who are losing their homes.





fostermom said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I just want to clarify something. All rescue dogs are not TLC cases. You can find a lot of really nice dogs in rescue. If you adopt, you get the benefit of a fully vetting dog who has lived in a foster home. That foster home will have worked on any "issues" that dog might have. Though most of them are baggage free because they are goldens! I personally have fostered over 40 dogs/puppies and the only "problem" I had come across was cat aggression in 3 of them. None of them had issues with humans at all.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats on the puppy. You are gonna end up with a beautiful pup. Hopefully Doolin is close enough for frequent visits!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I paid considerably more for my two. I think it depends on the breeder and where your are getting your dog. Cost of living in the area will effect how much a breeder is asking as much as bloodlines.


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

I was playing with k9data.com for the first time. I was able to follow the line as far back as 1912. That's just amazing. It's not important to me but still fun to check out.

Unfotunately Doolin is about 2 hours north so we probably won't get back up until April. He's promised lots of pictures though in the mean time. I'm sure they'll almost double in size by then.

We feel very fortunate to of found Doolin. He's awesome with the e-mails and updates. We feel very confident/comfortable with our decison. We couldn't be happier at this point.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

xray - where do you live?


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

Shorewood, IL.

Sent you a pm


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I'm seeing Goldens in the paper with both parents with all of their clearences for $300-450. Some are a little older though, but still a puppy.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd like to see the "clearances", some of the BYBs in OK were touting clearances, but they amounted to their vet saying the dog was healthy or one dog in the distant pedigree had had clearances


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks everybody! I can't tell you how excited we are about her (whichever "her" we get).


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

good luck with your future golden experiance


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Nicole74 said:


> I'm seeing Goldens in the paper with both parents with all of their clearences for $300-450. Some are a little older though, but still a puppy.


So many people just do not understand what "clearances" are. Often it is the "my vet said he is really healthy" type of clearance. I see it all the time in the AKC classified section. The breeder will check "Yes" that all recommended clearances have been done, but when checked out with CERF and OFA, there is nothing. Either they are lying (certainly possible) or they think that clearances is the vet telling them their Golden is healthy-no discernible murmur, not blind, doesn't limp, doesn't have heartworm and had a clear fecal. Sometimes they will have hips but nothing else. I just don't think they understand what clearances are.

I well remember a physician in Marshfield who wanted to breed his male to one of my girls. Was never going to happen but I wanted to try to educate a little bit, plus this is a small town, so I was very polite. As I tried to explain clearances, he interrupted me to tell me that he had personally taken the dog into the clinic over a weekend and "his hips looked just fine." I always wondered which xray machine they had used! He stomped off in disbelief that I would not use his boy and I wouldn't sell him my 18 month old girl "who looked like she would be a good Mom."

I've been on the warpath a bit lately, as I have had at least 3 emails from people who purchased a Golden from our local puppy producer. All 3 of their dogs had moderate to severe hip dysplasia, and one has epilepsy as well. Now I know that s**t happens, but this has been a problem with this breeder for at least 10-15 years. At least I am not hearing the horror stories of aggressive puppies any more but my heart breaks for the disabled fireman whose dog needs thousands of dollars of hip surgery and who is trying to make it happen (his contract requires the return of the dog in order to make good on it), and the older couple whose dog also requires surgery at less than a year of age.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

xray328 said:


> Thanks everybody! I can't tell you how excited we are about her (whichever "her" we get).


I am sure you are going to be thrilled which ever one you get


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

xray328 said:


> Shorewood, IL.
> 
> Sent you a pm


I didn't get a PM.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> So many people just do not understand what "clearances" are. Often it is the "my vet said he is really healthy" type of clearance. I see it all the time in the AKC classified section. The breeder will check "Yes" that all recommended clearances have been done, but when checked out with CERF and OFA, there is nothing. Either they are lying (certainly possible) or they think that clearances is the vet telling them their Golden is healthy-no discernible murmur, not blind, doesn't limp, doesn't have heartworm and had a clear fecal. Sometimes they will have hips but nothing else. I just don't think they understand what clearances are.
> 
> I well remember a physician in Marshfield who wanted to breed his male to one of my girls. Was never going to happen but I wanted to try to educate a little bit, plus this is a small town, so I was very polite. As I tried to explain clearances, he interrupted me to tell me that he had personally taken the dog into the clinic over a weekend and "his hips looked just fine." I always wondered which xray machine they had used! He stomped off in disbelief that I would not use his boy and I wouldn't sell him my 18 month old girl "who looked like she would be a good Mom."
> 
> I've been on the warpath a bit lately, as I have had at least 3 emails from people who purchased a Golden from our local puppy producer. All 3 of their dogs had moderate to severe hip dysplasia, and one has epilepsy as well. Now I know that s**t happens, but this has been a problem with this breeder for at least 10-15 years. At least I am not hearing the horror stories of aggressive puppies any more but my heart breaks for the disabled fireman whose dog needs thousands of dollars of hip surgery and who is trying to make it happen (his contract requires the return of the dog in order to make good on it), and the older couple whose dog also requires surgery at less than a year of age.



I can understand your frustration. A lot of people turn a "deaf" ear when they don't hear what they want to hear. A wife of coworker of my husband breeds labs and is less that reputable. At the Christmas party we were talking and our conversation went something similar to your conversation with the Physician. She "did" clearances by a verbal accent from her vet and was miffed that I suggested otherwise. I was a teacher so I'm a big proponent of education- but some people just know better and don't care. Ah!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

$1200 is a good price from a reputable breeder. Anything lower than that would concern me.

Anything above $1800 would also concern me, unless it was a female being purchased from a reputable breeder that will be used for proper breeding.



xray328 said:


> Hello everyone. Noob here. :wavey:
> 
> We're seriously considering purchasing a Golden for our family to enjoy/love.
> 
> ...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen Goldens with impeccable clearances and careful breeding for about $1000. I've seen cheaper, but that was several years ago, and that breeder now charges in the $1000 range.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

What I mean by less than $1200 is the $300/$500 range. That would indicate BYB pups, or accidental litters.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> What I mean by less than $1200 is the $300/$500 range. That would indicate BYB pups, or accidental litters.


True. I have yet to see dogs in the sub-$500 range that were properly cleared and carefully matched. Given the costs of doing clearances and providing proper veterinary care and socialization, I'm not sure it's possible, unless the breeder is willingly taking a financial hit on the litter.

I have seen those lower prices on well-bred older puppies that the breeder kept for a while but decided ultimately to pass on as breeding dogs. So that might be a way to get a carefully-bred pup on the cheap.


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I didn't get a PM.


Sorry...guess I don't have enough post to send a pm. Look in my conversations...that's what I meant anyway...noob mistake I guess.


----------



## Bailey's BFF (Jan 27, 2010)

*You Get What You Pay For*

It is wonderful to hear someone thinking so hard before adding a new member to the family. It is a long-term commitment and there will be times where that cute little puppy is driving your crazy! Good to be prepared and go in to it with all the "what if's" figured out.

Now on to your questions... you get what you pay for. Essentially with dog breeders they ask back what they have in to the dog. If you find a person with a couple of house dogs that have a litter... those puppies will be much less expensive than AKC registered show quality dogs whose parents have been thoroughly genetically tested and the litter was carefully planned often years in advance. The pups are also usually fully vetted, microchipped, and neutered before you get them.

Our Bailey came from the first situation I described. She was the runt and no one wanted her. Her parents are "CKC" registered essentially meaning they appear to be full blooded. We got her when she was 4 1/2 years old, had no shots, never beed dewormed, and was severly malnourished. We paid $150 for that sweet angel. She now is 6 months old and in perfect health, vaccinated, dewormed, and is getting spayed next week. We could easily afford to buy a $2000 dog but we decided instead to invest in a dog that otherwise may not have a good life. We have no guarantee that she is not imbred, wont have joint problems, or that both of her parents were as healthy as they appeared. However, she has a perfect golden temperament though and extremely smart and healthy. I would not trade her for any amount of money or a "show quality" puppy. 

The decision ultimately is up to you. Once again, you get what you pay for. The best thing you can do is to interact with both parent dogs and observe the environment the puppies are in. Both of Bailey's parents were super sweet and well behaved but they were not "show quality" by any means. I dont need a show dog, I do not do dog shows. We were only interested in a pet and Bailey was the best decision for us.

Keep in mind there are a whole lot of "badly bred" dogs who live long healthy lives and a whole lot of "purebred show quality" dogs who end up being very unhealthy. 

My personal opinion: For a family dog and your first golden, you will be just fine with the $300 puppy in the paper. Just visit the pups and let one choose you... youll just know when it is right.

*** Just want to make sure I DO NOT AT ALL aggree with the situation we got Bailey from. It was a woman my fiance works with and she had a litter and asked us to come check it out. We were looking for a golden and although I knew I should not buy from someone like this, we were in love with Bay. I figure, she will have the same lifespan rather it be with us or not so why not give her the chance to have a wonderful home and be as healthy as possible? Hopefully she will live a long healthy life though. As the runt my vet said she should not have the hip problems seen in many goldens. Trust me, I gave that "breeder" a good talkin to about breeding and handed her a few SNAP certificates too to get her dogs fixed. Just making the point that you can get wonderful pet goldens for very cheap you just loose a lot of the guarantees that you have with a good breeder.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Aside from the risk of health issues, I really couldn't stomach my $150 (or $300 or whatever) going to somebody who so carelessly bred dogs. When you buy dogs from that kind of situation, you're encouraging that individual to breed again, and I absolutely would not be able to live with that.

It's one thing to rescue a dog with an unknown background. You take the extra risk, but you're really giving a dog a better life without helping to fund bad breedings. When you pay a BYB, you're funding the next litter of dogs with a lesser chance at a healthy life or a careful placement with a family.


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

That's what I was thinking (you get what you pay for). Not that there aren't dogs out there from less than ideal situations, it's just not my luck. I feel that buying a young pup from Doolin is the right decision for our family. Doolin seems like a great guy, he has an awesome reputation here, I've meet the mom and the pups, I've seen the certifications, checked out Dad's website (as crazy as that sounds), and we just feel really comfortable in our decision. Yes, it's costing more than we originally planned (still well within reason) but to get a six month old trained pup from someone like Doolin is priceless. Now if we can just make it 'till June...


----------



## anniekc (Jan 29, 2010)

I just wanted to add something that I didn't see in the thread. (Esp. if you live in a spendy, yuppie county like I do! Johnson County, Kansas- it's the worst) Anyway, in our paper there are always ads from people who are trying to re-locate, (dump) their adorable and expensive dogs, (of all breeds) because the dogs have, GASP! Grown too big, chewed something expensive, or it's just not working out for whatever reason. Sometimes they think they should be able to recoup most of their "investment" (can you tell how crazy this makes me?) but generally they just want to get rid of the dog. One of the techs at my vet just picked up a beautiful five month Golden from a breeder I absolutely could not have afforded- ( He specialized in the "English Creme's", and they were over 1800.00!) and she paid the people 200.00 to cover the vet fees the family had paid.

It's sad, and you might have to do some serious re-teaching if the dog has issues, but it's another alternative. I got the best golden of my life from a family that advertised in the paper that they were being shipped overseas w/ the military and didn't want to go through quarantining the dog. 100.00 bucks, for a six month old lover boy! *sigh* I think I'll always miss my Sampson!


----------

